# Schlauchboot



## nibbler001 (2. Januar 2009)

Hi

Hab jetztoft schon oft vom Belly und Kajakangeln auf der Ostsee gelesen, da ich aber n paar Meter im Land wohne wäre für mich ein Schlauchboot das eizige was ich ordentlich mitbekommen würde(Belly würde ich zwar auch gut mibekommen, das Boot sollte aber einsetzbar sein selbst wenn es etwas kälter ist. Ausserdem sind meine ERfahrungen mitm Belly eher sChlecht. Auto hat keine DAchgepäckträger).

Hatt ein SChlauchoot irgendwelche Graverenden nachteile oer nicht?


----------



## Dorschminister (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

hab ein Schlauchboot zu verkaufen es ist ein Pischel Bolero 3,00m mit Festrumpf mit Sitz und Rutenhalter max. 15PS geht aber schon mit 5PS recht gut


----------



## rapfen123 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> hab ein Schlauchboot zu verkaufen es ist ein Pischel Bolero 3,00m mit Festrumpf mit Sitz und Rutenhalter max. 15PS geht aber schon mit 5PS recht gut


 Was soll es denn kosten?


----------



## Dorschminister (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

450vhb


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

nen vernünftiges Schlauchboot geht problemlos ...
kenne so einige die welche als "Mini-Schleppangelboot" auch auf der Ostsee erfolgreich einsetzen....
für den nahen Küsteneinsatz kein Problem und du bekommst sowas problemlos überall am Strand ins Wasser ....


----------



## Ute (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab jetztoft schon oft vom Belly und Kajakangeln auf der Ostsee gelesen, da ich aber n paar Meter im Land wohne wäre für mich ein Schlauchboot das eizige was ich ordentlich mitbekommen würde(Belly würde ich zwar auch gut mibekommen, das Boot sollte aber einsetzbar sein selbst wenn es etwas kälter ist. Ausserdem sind meine ERfahrungen mitm Belly eher sChlecht. Auto hat keine DAchgepäckträger).
> 
> Hatt ein SChlauchoot irgendwelche Graverenden nachteile oer nicht?




Außer das du im Schlauchboot nicht sooo dolle mit dem Messer rumspielen solltest. :q
Schlauchboot ist kein Problem.


----------



## Ollek (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Hatt ein SChlauchoot irgendwelche Graverenden nachteile oer nicht?




Wenn du die Definition von Schlauchboot richtig deutest dann halten sich die Nachteile in Grenzen.

Bedenke...

Das ist ein Schlauchboot............. Das ist kein Schlauchboot


----------



## Ute (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Genau #6
|good:


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wenn du die Definition von Schlauchboot richtig deutest dann halten sich die Nachteile in Grenzen.
> 
> Bedenke...
> 
> Das ist ein Schlauchboot............. Das ist kein Schlauchboot



|good:

Sehe keine Nachteile zu einem Bellyboot außen 
den höheren Anschaffungskosten...

Vorteile dagegen eine Menge. #6 Mit 1500-2000€ bekommt 
man schon was Schickes für die Küstenrutscherei 
http://www.bootdepot.de/artikel.php?ID=3631


----------



## nemles (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> http://www.bootdepot.de/?/artikel.php?ID=4790&0



All inclusive???:q#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Jaja Tom Du roter Erich  Habs schon verbessert :q


----------



## nemles (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jaja Tom Du roter Erich :q Habs schon verbessert :q



Och....das erste war besser.:q:q:q


----------



## nibbler001 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Naja hatte da eig an n kleinen - Mittleren Zodiak gedacht^^





Überlegung geht eher in die richtung (eher 1-2 Klassen besser):
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2777_Sirion-284-Schlauchboot.html


******** sind die Zodiaks Teuer, hätte neulich nen grösseren mit 40 P Assenboarder für 1500 bekommen können (gebraucht), das sprengt aber immoment leider den Rahmen.


----------



## Ollek (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

#d men Jung leg noch n bischen was drauf und hol dir das hier...(oder in der Art)

irgendwann kommt der Wunsch nach nem Motor und diese Anbauspiegel für das aus der Domäne sind das allerletzte und paddeln bei leichter See und Wind stell ich mir damit auch nicht gemütlich vor...

Das ist eher die Kategorie "kein Schlauchboot"


 PS falls es jemand hat, ich will es nicht schlecht reden. Es ist sicher ein sehr gutes Boot zum Karpfenangeln am Teich aber für Strecke machen an der Küste auf Mefo und Co. eher nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hi! Wie wärs denn mit so etwas - günstig und flexiebel... .


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

ideen muß man haben ..... |rolleyes
also mit nem schlauchboot welches nur nen aufblasbaren Boden hat würd ich zum Angeln nicht rausfahren ... das sind Badeboote - aber nix zum Angeln.
und schon gar nicht auf die Ostsee #d
vielleicht kannst damit auf nem See ne Karpfenmontage rausrudern aber mehr bestimmt nicht
vielleicht ja *hier* noch nen tip - auch wenn es ruhig größer sein könnte.
Solltest nicht vergessen das man dem Gefährt sein Leben anvertraut


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

#h frag doch mal Macmarco..der hat noch eins liegen #c

Piet
Korrigiere ist doch schon wech


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hi! So ein Bombard ist eine feine Sache - war auch mei erster Gedanke - sehr schnell aufgebaut und wirklich robust.. .
Petri!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Ich hab eines von Yamaha (Yam 330F) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Habe da zuerst einen 6 PS Motor dran gehabt und bin ziemlich schnell unterwegs gewesen. Mit dem aktuellen 20 PS kann man wegen des Gewichtes zwar nicht unbedingt shcneller fahren, aber der Motor schiebt lLast einfach besser, so ist man auch zu zweit schnell unterwegs.

In Grenzsituationen, als es auf See auf einmal windig wurde kam das Boot bis 6 BFt noch bestens zurecht und ich hatte weniger Probleme als die großen Feststoffboote.

Von daher: Schlauchboot ist total super!

Empefehlen kann ich dir die Yamaha und Zodiacs (aus Eigenerfahrung). Dier von Bombard habe ich auch mal gesehen, die sehen auch sehr stabil aus. Und 40 PS an nem Schlauchboot muss nicht sein...


----------



## Fischopa (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Frage ,weshalb soll das Badeboot von Fishhunter auf der Ostsee weniger tauglich sein als ein Bellyboot?
Für das Ding gibt es eine sog. Stabilisierungshülle und man kann mit einem kleinen Motor fahren.Ist ein Bellyboot auf der Ostsee sicherer? Da wo die Bellys fahren ,reicht das Badeboot doch auch?;+ 
Nur zur Klarstellung,ich bin kein Freund von diesen Bootsatrappen und würde so etwas zum Angeln nicht kaufen.Habe selbst etliche Jahre mit einem Winking Komet die Ostsee unsicher gemacht.( 30 PS mit Lenkradsteuerung und aus Gewichtsgründen 15 PS Mariner von der Pinne) Das konnte man auch bei etwas "schwererem Seegang" noch relativ gefahrlos betreiben.#6

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Frage ,weshalb soll das Badeboot von Fishhunter auf der Ostsee weniger tauglich sein als ein Bellyboot?



son Überwasserkorken ist garantiert noch viel windanfälliger als nen Belly, läßt sich garantiert besch***eiden rudern und ruck zuck bist du bei etwas Strömung weg vom Platz
nen besseres Schlauchboot mit festem Boden und zuverlässigen Motor ist nicht so selten auf der Ostsee zu finden - aber son "Badeboot" ist dafür garantiert nicht gedacht  
man würde im Normalfall doch auch irgendwie mit nem Klappfahrrad nicht mountainbiken gehen |kopfkrat es sei denn man will unbedingt brenzlige Situationen raufbeschwören .......


----------



## Ollek (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

HD4ever hats bereits gesagt, bei Wind (erst recht bei aufkommenden ablandigen) wird man mit dem Badespass Fischhunter gute Probleme kriegen.

Die Bellys sind dann doch um einiges manövrierfähiger wenn der Angler sich um den Einsatzbereich seines Bellys im klaren ist.  Was ich nach eigener Erfahrung weiss das viele sich über den Einsatzbereich eben nicht im klaren sind.

:q Da wird auch mal 3 -4 km rausgefahren. Gibts nicht  gibts doch.

Wie gesagt im Hochsommer an einem bewachten Badestrand unter Aufsicht ist son Fishhunter ne tolle Sache für die Kinder  Aber zum Angeln bei teils geringen Temperaturen im Herbst oder Winter und auf der Ostsee wirds eng mit der Sicherheit.

und auch das von nibbler gezeigte Boot bildet da keine Ausnahme.

Gute Schlauchboote mit Aluboden gibts neu schon ab 500 Euro und die sind auch sehr schnell auf und abgebaut.


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Ich sag ja immer: Kajak 

Piet


----------



## Ollek (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Ich sag ja immer: Kajak
> 
> Piet



Hatte ich auch mal vor, aber mein Honda mit 30 Pferden ist mir doch lieber #6


----------



## Fischopa (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



HD4ever schrieb:


> son Überwasserkorken ist garantiert noch viel windanfälliger als nen Belly, läßt sich garantiert besch***eiden rudern und ruck zuck bist du bei etwas Strömung weg vom Platz
> nen besseres Schlauchboot mit festem Boden und zuverlässigen Motor ist nicht so selten auf der Ostsee zu finden - aber son "Badeboot" ist dafür garantiert nicht gedacht
> man würde im Normalfall doch auch irgendwie mit nem Klappfahrrad nicht mountainbiken gehen |kopfkrat es sei denn man will unbedingt brenzlige Situationen raufbeschwören .......




Danke für die Antwort.Ich dachte ,das ein Belly genau so windempfindlich ist und sich auch nicht viel besser bewegen läßt.In so einem Badeboot sitzt man allerdings trockner.Ich hätte  zu beiden "Schwimmhilfen" kein Vertrauen und
finde ,diese haben zum Angeln nichts auf der Ostsee verloren.Einfach der Sicherheit wegen#d.Die Bellybootfahrer mögen mich nicht steinigen.:m

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## Ollek (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

@ Fischopa

nochmal wenn sich die Bellyleute über den Einsatzzweck im klaren sind und die Bellys als Wathilfe benutzen für was sie gedacht sind  sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

son Belly ist sehr viel weniger windanfällig ..... der Schwerpunkt liegt ja auch sehr viel tiefer als nur oben auf dem Wasser drauf ... und man paddelt mehr oder weniger ständig, wohingegen in nem Badeboot wohl niemand ständig am rudern wäre |kopfkrat


----------



## lsski (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Das Zauber Ding für Balyboote heist ?

Anker an Bord ist Pflicht!   #6

LG Jeff


----------



## sonni 2 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hi na ja das kommt auf das Boot drauf an wie gut oder nicht gut ist Windanfällig ist da hat das Belly Ja den Vorteil das du mit den Füssen lenken kannst und mann Treibt mit einem Schlauchbopot leichter ab aber es sei jedem selbst über lasse was er am besten findet .XD Petri Heil


----------



## Fischopa (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Fischopa
> 
> nochmal wenn sich die Bellyleute über den Einsatzzweck im klaren sind und die Bellys als Wathilfe benutzen für was sie gedacht sind  sollte es keine Probleme geben.




Ja wenn sie sich im klaren sind.Ich habe schon des öfteren bei Dahmeshöved Bellybootfahrer gesehen.Die waren weit draußen auf der Ostsee und nur noch mit dem Fernglas zu erkennen.Ein Bellyboot ist meines Erachtens für kleine Binnengewässer gedacht.Wenn man kein Boot hat und z. B.  vor einem Schilfgürtel angeln möchte.Oder für einen See den man im Urlaub beangeln möchte .Es ist leicht zu transportieren und zu verstauen.Wie gesagt ,ich habe keineswegs etwas gegen diese pfiffige Lösung.Aber für die offene Ostsee halte ich sie nicht geeignet.
Wenn ich nur im näheren Küstenbereich angeln möchte ,tut es die Wathose.Aber vielleicht bin ich auch zu vorsichtig und vertraue meine Gesundheit lieber soliderem Handwerkzeug an.#6 (Aber eigentlich ist das ja Quatsch,Dänemark oder Schweden ist ja auch nicht sooo weit und Tzunamis sind ja in der Ostsee bisher auch noch nicht angerollt.:m)

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Ollek (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Fischopa schrieb:


> .Aber für die offene Ostsee halte ich sie nicht geeignet.



|kopfkratDie offene Ostsee ist selbst für gut motorisierte Sportboote oft zu gefährlich. Aber für den Strandbereich auf Mefo bei entsprechenden Wetter seh ich keine Probleme beim Belly


----------



## gallus (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Moin,

an die Herren Sicherheitsexperten;

Es gibt durchaus sehr sichere und seetaugliche Belly´s.
Vernünftiger Umgang und passende Zusatzausrüstung gehören natürlich dazu.

Das Leute mit´n Belly 3-4Km rausfahren halt ich für sehr fragwürdig.|bigeyes
Bis 1km fahre ich selber raus,bin keine Bangbüx und auch kein Draufgänger..

Gute Belly´s sind auch bei weitem sicherer als die beschriebene Badeflutsche,
und auch zum Fischen um einiges geeigneter.

Bellyboat--Wathilfe?(Die für´n Fuffi zu haben sind,vielleicht!!

Erst wenn man ne Sache wirklich mal ausprobiert hat,
sollte man sich ein Urteil erlauben..#d


----------



## nibbler001 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Sry hab vorhin den falschen Link gepostet, sollte eig der zu dem Boot ein weiter oben in der Liste sein (So ähnlich wie das Zeepter).

Das man mit nem reinem Luftboden nicht Angeln kann is schon klar.


----------



## Ollek (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



gallus schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus sehr sichere und seetaugliche Belly´s.



|kopfkrat Ein "seetaugliches" Belly?  Ich betone seetauglich und nicht explitiziet Strandbereichtauglich für was die eigentlich gedacht sind.

Hast du mal n Link zu nem *Seetauglichen*? Will mal sehn wie sowas aussieht. Oder meinst du mit See den Binnensee? Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.:g



gallus schrieb:


> Leute mit´n Belly 3-4Km rausfahren halt ich für sehr fragwürdig.|bigeyes



Fragwürdig was ich selber und andere die mit waren sehen konnten?  Da musst du dich auf mein Wort verlassen 



gallus schrieb:


> Bellyboat--Wathilfe?(Die für´n Fuffi zu haben sind,vielleicht!!



Ein Belly ist ne Wathilfe, von mir aus auch in tieferem Wasser wo man sonnst nicht stehen kann, aber an sich ne Wathilfe und weit entfernt von einem Boot par definition.



gallus schrieb:


> Erst wenn man ne Sache wirklich mal ausprobiert hat,
> sollte man sich ein Urteil erlauben..#d



Wenn du dir meine Beiträge durchgelesen hättest zum Thema wüsstest du das ich kein Gegner von Bellys bin im Gegensatz zu Fishhuntern und den ganzen Badeuntensilien.

Nur überschätzen sich viele Bellyleute sehr. Schon dann wenn ich höre "Seetauglich" 

Nix für ungut

#h


----------



## gallus (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Du hast meinen Beitrag wohl falsch verstanden,

1. ich halte die Leute für fragwürdig,die 3-4km weit rauspaddeln

2. ein Seetaugliches Belly ist für mich ein Qualitätsprodukt,
    das auf der Ostsee bei 3-4BFT noch gut fahrbar und sicher ist
    z.B Guidline,Allroundmarine etc.

3. letztes Zitat, damit hatte ich dich garnicht gemeint

Übrigens halte ich mein eigenes Belly für sehr Ostseetauglich.
Trotzdem liegt es mir nicht Sinn damit kilometerweit gen
Horizont zu paddeln.(im Bereich bis 1000m sollte man immer genug Fisch finden)

Ebenfalls nix für Ungut!#h


----------



## Ollek (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

#g Dann ist gut, dachte du fühlst dich n bischen....und so weil wer was gegen bellys sagt.


----------



## Heidechopper (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Nichts gegen Bellies, aber diese Dinger als Boot zu bezeichnen ist wohl übertrieben. Und wer sich damit auf die offene Ostsee wagt zeigt m. E. eine Riesenportion an Gottvertrauen. |bigeyes
Zunächst einmal, weil sich selbst bei ruhigen Wetter die Strömungen recht schnell ändern und dabei ganz ansehnliche Geschwindigkeiten erreichen. Kommt dabei noch ein ablandiger Wind dazu, dann braucht es wohl schon die Kondition eines Marathonläufers, um wieder in Landnähe zu kommen. Habe es selber mal erlebt, wie urplötzlich sich mit wenig auffrischenden Wind die Wellen auf mehr als Meter aufbäumten und auch brachen und war seinerzeit heilfroh ein
teilgedecktes und hochbordiges GFK-Boot zu haben, das gerade noch ausreichend Motorpower hatte, um im Schritttempo zurück an Land zu kommen. Für einen Bellyboater wäre das ein Vollwaschgang geworden.#d
Gruß Rolf


----------



## gallus (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Heidechopper,

ein Bellyboat ist eindeutig ein Boot,
ein kleines halt.

Jeder vernünftige Bootsangler informiert sich vor dem Angeln über
Wind,Wetter,Welle und Strömung.

Hättest du das auch gemacht,wärst du auch besser an Land gekommen!!
Soviel zum Thema Vernunft.:q


----------



## Ollek (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



gallus schrieb:


> ein Bellyboat ist eindeutig ein Boot,
> ein kleines halt.




 Gallus auch wenn du und andere Bellybooter das sicher anders sehen, so muss ich dir hierbei doch wiedersprechen.

Ein Bellyboot ist eine Wathilfe.

In einem richtigem Boot und sei es auch nur ein Ruderboot sitzt man nicht mit halben Körper im Wasser und hat sich Schwimmflossen angebracht um vorwärts zu kommen.

Genau das unterscheidet ein Belly vom richtigem Boot.

Es ist schon deshalb eine Wathilfe weil ich meine Beine brauche um vorwärts zu kommen ähnlich beim Waten nur hier halt mit Schwimmflossen. Auch wen einige zusätzlich Paddel oder E Motor angebracht haben tröstet es nicht über die Tatsache hinweg das es kein Boot im Sinne des Erfinders ist.

PS natürlich erwarte ich nicht das du mir zustimmst wenn ich dein Avatar sehe und mir denken kann das du eingefleischter Fan dieses Forbewegungsmittels bist.


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Ollek schrieb:


> Gallus auch wenn du und andere Bellybooter das sicher anders sehen, so muss ich dir hierbei doch wiedersprechen.
> 
> Ein Bellyboot ist eine Wathilfe.



Najaa... BellyBoat ist genau genommen eine Schwimmhilfe...:q:q

Jedem das seine, der eine das Boot, der andere das BB und ganz andere ein Kajak...


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> ...um im Schritttempo zurück an Land zu kommen. Für einen Bellyboater wäre das ein Vollwaschgang geworden.#d
> Gruß Rolf



Moin, moin...

Denke mal, das jeder der ein BB fährt, die Vernumpft besitz zu wissen, wann und wo er raus fahren kann... Wie Gallus schon sagte, informieren sie die meinsten vorher über Wind, Wasser und Stömung...
Ich kenne zum Glück niemanden, der es bei verrücktem Wetter es wagt zu fahren... Allerdings würde ich mit diesem BBfahrer dann auch nicht mitfahren #d
Sind ja schließlich auch alle alt genug :q


----------



## Fischopa (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Ich habe ja auch nichts gegen ein Bellyboot,da wo es hinpasst ist es ja OK.Ich wollte ja auch nur wissen ob so ein Teil sicherer als so ein minderwertiges, sogenanntes Schlauchboot wie das Fishhunter , in dem man wenigstens trocken sitzen oder auch zur Not liegen kann ist.Das bezweifele ich allerdings.

Wenn man von beiden überhaupt von Sicherheit sprechen kann.

Noch ne Frage ,worin unterscheidet sich  ein seetüchtiges Bellyboot von einem nicht Seetüchtigen?

Jeder vernünftige Bellybootfahrer informiert sich vorher über die Wetterverhältnisse.Das sollte man bei Festbootfahrern auch annehmen.Aber was ließt man ständig in der Presse?#d


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage ,worin unterscheidet sich  ein seetüchtiges Bellyboot von einem nicht Seetüchtigen?


Denke mal, das ist Modelabhängig bzw die Meinung vom Käufer... Grundsätzlich kannst du mit alles fahren...




Fischopa schrieb:


> Jeder vernünftige Bellybootfahrer informiert sich vorher über die Wetterverhältnisse.Das sollte man bei Festbootfahrern auch annehmen.Aber was ließt man ständig in der Presse?#d
> 
> Naja, das sind die, die sich nicht informieren :q


----------



## Fischopa (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin, moin...
> 
> .. Allerdings würde ich mit diesem BBfahrer dann auch nicht mitfahren #d
> Sind ja schließlich auch alle alt genug :q




Gibt es die Dinger jetzt auch schon mit Sozius zum mitfahren?

:q:q:q:q:q

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## Fischopa (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Also ich stelle die Frage noch mal anders.

Ist es nicht besser und bequemer in einem Fishhunter Gummiboot sitzend, mit mehr Platz, im Küstenbereich  zu angeln, als in einem Bellyboot im Wasser hängend, mit weniger Platz .#c

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Ist es nicht besser und bequemer in einem Fishhunter Gummiboot sitzend, mit mehr Platz, im Küstenbereich  zu angeln, als in einem Bellyboot im Wasser hängend, mit weniger Platz .#c
> 
> MfG, Fischopa |wavey:



Klar ist es das...
Nur, wenn du mit nem BB fährst ist es eine ganz eingene Angelei... Es ist halt einfach anders als mit einem Boot. Man fischt intensiver, was man normalerweise mit einem Boot nicht macht, da man sich da mit treiben läßt. Mit dem BB bist du immer in Bewegung und hält die Position besser.
Das Boot hat natürlich noch den Vorteil, dass bei den jetzigen Temparaturen nicht der Antrieb ausfallen kann, wie bei einem BB, wo der "Antrieb" im Wasser hängt. Wenn du einen Krampf bekommst ist es im BB natürlich ungünstig 

Das war auch ein Grund warum ich mir ein Kajak zugelegt habe |supergri|supergri


----------



## Fischopa (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Kajak finde ich gut.Habe auch hier im Forum schon darüber gelesen.Sind teilweise tolle Umbauten fürs Angeln zu sehen.#6

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



macmarco schrieb:


> Klar ist es das...
> Nur, wenn du mit nem BB fährst ist es eine ganz eingene Angelei... Es ist halt einfach anders als mit einem Boot. Man fischt intensiver, was man normalerweise mit einem Boot nicht macht, da man sich da mit treiben läßt. Mit dem BB bist du immer in Bewegung und hält die Position besser.
> Das Boot hat natürlich noch den Vorteil, dass bei den jetzigen Temparaturen nicht der Antrieb ausfallen kann, wie bei einem BB, wo der "Antrieb" im Wasser hängt. Wenn du einen Krampf bekommst ist es im BB natürlich ungünstig
> 
> Das war auch ein Grund warum ich mir ein Kajak zugelegt habe |supergri|supergri





Aber sicher ist es ebend *nicht sicherer*!!!
Wie schon zuvor gepostet, liegt bei BB`s, die mit Flossen angetrieben werden, der Schwerpunkt viel tiefer, als bei diesen "Badebooten". Die Gefahr ist bei diesen "Badebooten" einfach die, daß schon geringe Wellenhöhen ausreichen, um dieses zum kentern zu bringen. BB käntern?  Nie!!! Volldusche von einer Welle vielleicht, aber nie käntern.

Ich selber habe sowohl ein BB (RT-V) als auch ein Schlauchboot (Moritz 3,60 m, fester Holzboden, für 6 Personen und 20 PS zugelassen).
Fische damit oft auf der Ostsee. #6  Aber auch nur im "Küstennahen Bereich". Das wärn für mich so max. 2,5 km seewärts. #6


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Kajak finde ich gut.Habe auch hier im Forum schon darüber gelesen.Sind teilweise tolle Umbauten fürs Angeln zu sehen.#6
> 
> MfG, Fischopa #h


Japp und du hast einen tollen Händler gleich um die Ecke :q


----------



## Fischopa (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



macmarco schrieb:


> Japp und du hast einen tollen Händler gleich um die Ecke :q



Und der wäre? Nur mal zur Info für mich.Habe selbst z. Zt. ein 4,30 Angelboot das ich mal rudere oder mal mit E- Motor auf unserem Angelsee betreibe.(Benzinverbot) Ansonst fahre ich 2-4 X im Jahr für 1-2 Wochen unter anderem  an die Ostsee. (Fehmarn und Dahme) Auf Fehmarn mieten wir uns dann ein Boot. Da ich den Sportbootführerschein habe fällt das Boot auch entsprechend aus.In Dahme bietet wohl jetzt auch eine Pension ein Leihboot mit 5 PS an.Habe ich aber noch nicht gesehen.Ansonsten von der Seebrücke oder Strand.Aber nur nebenbei,da meine Frau leidenschaftliche Nichtanglerin ist und lieber in der Gegend mit dem Rad unterwegs ist.#c

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Und der wäre? Nur mal zur Info für mich.Habe selbst z. Zt. ein 4,30 Angelboot das ich mal rudere oder mal mit E- Motor auf unserem Angelsee betreibe.(Benzinverbot) Ansonst fahre ich 2-4 X im Jahr für 1-2 Wochen unter anderem  an die Ostsee. (Fehmarn und Dahme) Auf Fehmarn mieten wir uns dann ein Boot. Da ich den Sportbootführerschein habe fällt das Boot auch entsprechend aus.In Dahme bietet wohl jetzt auch eine Pension ein Leihboot mit 5 PS an.Habe ich aber noch nicht gesehen.Ansonsten von der Seebrücke oder Strand.Aber nur nebenbei,da meine Frau leidenschaftliche Nichtanglerin ist und lieber in der Gegend mit dem Rad unterwegs ist.#c
> 
> MfG, Fischopa #h



Japp du meinst Pension Ute??? Kannst sie mal darauf ansprechen...Sie fährt bestimmt gern mit raus |supergri Kenn sie sehr gut....

Der Händler heißt Kanu Erkner und ist in Erkner... Also praktisch um die Ecke bei dir|supergri


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Doch, doch.
In Dahme bietet einer ein Leihboot an. Für Hausgäste um sonst und ansonsten 30€ für 3 Stundenund 50 € für den ganzen Tag + Teibstoff.


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



macmarco schrieb:


> Japp du meinst Pension Ute??? Kannst sie mal darauf ansprechen...Sie fährt bestimmt gern mit raus |supergri Kenn sie sehr gut....
> 
> Der Händler heißt Kanu Erkner und ist in Erkner... Also praktisch um die Ecke bei dir|supergri




Nee Marco. Diese Pension bin nicht ich. ^^ Die ist in Zedano genauer gesagt.
Aber rausfahren tu ich mit dem Leuten auch. #h
Ist günstiger, aber ich bin dabei. Und das ist doch viiiiel mehr wert. :q
Also, Fischopa. 
Oder wir machen ein kleines Bootstreffen. Alles ist möglich. ^^

@ Marco
Wollen wir mal wieder zusammen raus?


----------



## nemles (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



ute schrieb:


> aber rausfahren tu ich mit dem leuten auch. #h
> ist günstiger, aber ich bin dabei. Und das ist doch viiiiel mehr wert. :q


----------



## gallus (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

@ Ute
Du hättest ja auch ruhig mal was
von deiner BB-Erfahrung berichten können..#h


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Ute schrieb:


> Nee Marco. Diese Pension bin nicht ich. ^^ Die ist in Zedano genauer gesagt.
> Aber rausfahren tu ich mit dem Leuten auch. #h
> Ist günstiger, aber ich bin dabei. Und das ist doch viiiiel mehr wert. :q
> Also, Fischopa.
> ...


Ups naja... man lernt ja nie aus...Aber nu weiß er es ja 

Jaaa Ute, ich warte ja schon drauf  Aber morgen ist Nordostwind angesagt


----------



## derfischangler (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Zum Thema "BB in der Ostsee" fällt mir immmer der alte Witz ein  : >> Was macht ne Eskimofrau auf der Eisscholle ?-- Na abtreiben<< Das Geschrei wird groß sein, wenn mal einer mit seinem BB von einem Meter auf den anderen in eine ablandige Strömung kommt.:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Zum Thema "BB in der Ostsee" fällt mir immmer der alte Witz ein  : >> Was macht ne Eskimofrau auf der Eisscholle ?-- Na abtreiben<< Das Geschrei wird groß sein, wenn mal einer mit seinem BB von einem Meter auf den anderen in eine ablandige Strömung kommt.:vik:



Na nun unterschätz mal nicht den klaren Verstand von uns Küstenbewohnern.
Hast Du die Ostsee schon mal auf ´ner Postkarte gesehen?
Ich habe fast 20 Jahre Belly- Bootangeln betrieben, immer unter Beachtung der Verhältnisse, und bin in weniger gefährlichen Situationen gewesen, als manch einer, der nur auf´m Baggersee rumpaddelt,  mal abgesehen von diesem geschmacklosen Witz.... den hau doch woanders rein
Gruß

Peter


----------



## steve71 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hallo Nibbler, 

ich habe seit 2002 ein Maxxon 360 (Kategorie C Nahe Küstengewässer) mit Aluboden + 5 PS Viertakter im Einsatz und bin trotz häufiger Benutzung immer noch total zufrieden damit! Das Schlauchi paßt inklusive Motor und Angelgerät problemlos in meinen Astra Kombi.

http://muster.bootszentrum.de/maxxon_360alu.html

Schlauchboote zum Angeln sollten auf jeden Fall robust gebaut sein, einen  Holz-oder Aluboden haben und mindestens so lang sein wie mein Maxxon.

Die Taucher-Schlauchboote von Quicksilver z.B. sind sehr robust verarbeitet und machen einen sehr guten Eindruck und wären eine Alternative für mich.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



gallus schrieb:


> @ Ute
> Du hättest ja auch ruhig mal was
> von deiner BB-Erfahrung berichten können..#h



Die erzählt man lieber live. 
Die waren super.:vik::vik:


----------



## gallus (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

|good:Mister Schutenpiet!


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ups naja... man lernt ja nie aus...Aber nu weiß er es ja
> 
> Jaaa Ute, ich warte ja schon drauf  Aber morgen ist Nordostwind angesagt



Und ich warte, das du mal was sagst.
Wenn du sagst, das geht morgen nicht, dann zweifel ICH nicht dran. :q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Ute schrieb:


> Und ich warte, das du mal was sagst.
> Wenn du sagst, das geht morgen nicht, dann zweifel ICH nicht dran. :q:q



Alles geht Ute #6 können ja morgen ein Sponti Outdoor offshore codfish searching event machen :q:q:q
Piet


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Alles geht Ute #6 können ja morgen ein Sponti Outdoor offshore codfish searching event machen :q:q:q
> Piet




Äähhmm!
Was büdde??|rotwerden


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Ute schrieb:


> Äähhmm!
> Was büdde??|rotwerden




Mönsch das ist der neu Denglische Ausdruck für Dorsch angeln :m

Piet


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Mönsch das ist der neu Denglische Ausdruck für Dorsch angeln :m
> 
> Piet



Achja.
Mensch.
Das mir das nicht gleich eingefallen ist.


----------



## Fischopa (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Ute schrieb:


> Nee Marco. Diese Pension bin nicht ich. ^^ Die ist in Zedano genauer gesagt.
> Aber rausfahren tu ich mit dem Leuten auch. #h
> Ist günstiger, aber ich bin dabei. Und das ist doch viiiiel mehr wert. :q
> Also, Fischopa.
> ...




Die Werbung für das Boot  habe ich an der Pension Seeteufel mitten in Dahme gegenüber dem Fischladen gesehen.
Anfang März bin ich mit einem Freund erst mal auf Fehmarn ,da wird geangelt.(unsere Frauen sind auch mit,können spazieren gehen und Fische braten#c#c).
Nach den Osterferien werde ich für10-14 Tage nach Dahme fahren.Dort wird weniger geangelt,dafür mehr Rad gefahren.Z.B.durch Grube zum Hof Hagen usw.
Im Herbst geht es wieder nach Fehmarn ,da wird wieder geangelt.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## macmarco (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Zum Thema "BB in der Ostsee" fällt mir immmer der alte Witz ein  : >> Was macht ne Eskimofrau auf der Eisscholle ?-- Na abtreiben<< Das Geschrei wird groß sein, wenn mal einer mit seinem BB von einem Meter auf den anderen in eine ablandige Strömung kommt.:vik:


Selten so unqualifizierte Kommentare gelesen, wie dieser hier!!!!!!!!! #d#d#d Als der "Lacher" war bestimmt nn nicht auf deiner Seite!!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Selten so unqualifizierte Kommentare gelesen, wie dieser hier!!!!!!!!! #d#d#d Als der "Lacher" war bestimmt nn nicht auf deiner Seite!!!!!



|good:

@ Piet 
|good:
finde es schon witzig wie jemand der aus dem Binnenland kommt denjenigen die regelmäßig auf der Ostsee unterwegs sind versucht , uns zu belehren #d .



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> finde es schon witzig wie jemand der aus dem Binnenland kommt denjenigen die regelmäßig auf der Ostsee unterwegs sind versucht , uns zu belehren #d .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und vorallem keine Ahnung davon, wahrscheinlich weiß er net mal wie sowat aussieht :g

PS: Schicke Signatur Micha :q:q


----------



## Fischopa (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Wie schnell kann man bei ruhigem Wasser, wenig Wind und einem Belly mit V -Kiel eigentlich werden ? ( duchschnittlich trainierter Fahrer)

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## Fischopa (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Der Sicherheitshinweis ist wahrscheinlich nur für Binnenländer gedacht. Erfahrene Küstenbewohner sind davon sicher ausgenommen.:m

MfG, Fischopa #h


 




Länge: 110 cm

Breite: 105 cm





Achtung: Belly Boote sind grundsätzlich für den Gebrauch im Stillwasser konzipiert. Aus Sicherheitsgründen ist vom Einsatz in fließenden Gewässern, in größeren Gewässern und im Meer dringend abzuraten. Wir empfehlen den Ihnen, grundsätzlich Rettungswesten zu tragen. 



 Best.Nr.:036992​


----------



## macmarco (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Der Sicherheitshinweis ist warscheinlich nur für Binnenländer gedacht. Erfahrene Küstenbewohner sind davon sicher ausgenommen.:m
> 
> MfG, Fischopa #h



Naja, lass mal nen Binnenländer rausfahren oder ein Küstenbewohner... Der Küstenbewohner weiß garantiert, wie er sich bei Gefahr auf der Ostsee zu verhalten hat, was der binnländer (wenn er unerfahren ist) garantiert nicht weiß... Jeder BB-Fahrer hat ne Leuchtrakete dabei, sowie die Nummer der Küstenwache im Handy gespeichert... Unerfahrende??Hmmm.. erstmal raus aufs Wasser |rolleyes




Fischopa schrieb:


> Achtung: Belly Boote sind grundsätzlich für den Gebrauch im Stillwasser konzipiert. Aus Sicherheitsgründen ist vom Einsatz in fließenden Gewässern, in größeren Gewässern und im Meer dringend abzuraten. Wir empfehlen den Ihnen, grundsätzlich Rettungswesten zu tragen.



Mit den BB´s fährt man nun ja auch nicht unbedingt bei 2 m Welle auf die Ostsee! |rolleyes Wenn die Bedingungen es zulassen, besteht keinerlei Gefahr, mit denen auf die Ostsee zu fahren...man muss halt nur 2-3 Paddelschläge mehr machen als sonst |supergri


----------



## Fischopa (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja, lass mal nen Binnenländer rausfahren oder ein Küstenbewohner... Der Küstenbewohner weiß garantiert, wie er sich bei Gefahr auf der Ostsee zu verhalten hat, was der binnländer (wenn er unerfahren ist) garantiert nicht weiß... Jeder BB-Fahrer hat ne Leuchtrakete dabei, sowie die Nummer der Küstenwache im Handy gespeichert... Unerfahrende??Hmmm.. erstmal raus aufs Wasser |rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man kann doch wohl einen erfahrenen Küstenbewohner nicht mit einem unerfahrenen Binnenländer vergleichen.Genauso kann man es auch umdrehen.Es gibt sicher auch unerfahrene Küstenbewohner und erfahrene Binnenländer.
Im Prinzip gebe ich Euch aber Recht.Ein Küstenbewohner hat in der Mehrzahl sicher eine größere Erfahrung mit dem Meer.
Ich selbst habe zwar den Sportbootschein Küste,halte mich aber trotz allem nicht für einen erfahrenen Käpitän.Ich werde immer etwas vorsichtiger sein und mir den Rat  z.B. vom Hafenkapitän(Fehmarn) vor einer Ausfahrt einholen.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Dorschminister (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Moin, 
ich verstehe hier diese ganze Diskussionsarie nicht, natürlich ist beim BB ein gewisses Risiko das ist doch logisch beim Autofahren gibt es doch auch ein gewisses Risko, wenn sich aber alle an die Regeln halten dann ist das Risiko so gering das man garnicht drüber diskutieren braucht. Hier im Board hat man die Möglichkeit sich ausgiebig über das BB zu informieren und es ist eine riesen Menge über die Sicherheit beim BB geschrieben worden. Wenn sich jeder der gerne BB fahren möchte darüber im vorwege informiert, sich über die herrschenden Wetterverältnisse informiert, sein Gerät in Ordnung hält, ein mindestmass an körperlicher Fitness mitbringt und die Birne einschaltet, dem wird beim BB nichts passieren.
Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen das sind auch die, die auf der Autobahn wenden.

Wer mit Vernunft und genügend Respekt sich aufs Wasser begibt dem wird nichts passieren und dann ist es egal ob im BB im SOT oder in einer großen Quicksilver.


----------



## nemles (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Fischopa,

Ich versuche mal zu erklären (vielleicht klappt es ja):q

Ich habe keinen SBF und bin auch noch nie mit dem BB unterwegs gewesen. Trotzdem bin ich sehr viel auf Ost/Nordsee unterwegs. Schlauchboot, Kleinboot oder als Mitfahrer auf Kuttern.

Meine Erfahrung ist: Die BB Strampler die ich kenne, wissen um die (UN)sicherheit ihrer Schwimmhilfen und verhalten sich dem entsprechend. Sie wissen, wie sich ihr Schwimmkorken verhält und kennen in der Regel auch ihre Gewässer und deren Tücken.
Oft wird ein Angeltörn abgebrochen oder erst gar nicht angetreten, weil die Bedingungen einfach nicht stimmen.

Das kann ich leider von manchen Klein/Schlauchbootfahrern nicht behaupten. Die haben ja ach so sichere Fahrzeuge und benehmen sich auch so.


----------



## Fischopa (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



nemles schrieb:


> Fischopa,
> 
> Ich versuche mal zu erklären (vielleicht klappt es ja):q
> 
> ...




Na dann versuche ich es auch noch mal(vielleicht klappt es diesmal  :q:q)
Lies mal meinen ersten Beitrag Nr. 20.Ich stelle eigentlich nur eine ganz einfache Frage.Ich denke es ist auch verständlich.
Im Vorbericht wird ein Gummiboot namens Fishhunter verächtlich gemacht.Dem stimme ich sogar zu.Das ist sicher kein Boot für das Ostseeangeln.Allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ein Bellyboot sich dazu besser eignet.Von Sicherheit kann man ja wohl bei beiden "Schwimmhilfen" nicht sprechen.
Das war es.Ich habe nie die Fähigkeit der Mehrzahl der BB Betreiber angezweifelt sondern nur die Ostseetauglichkeit eines BB und eines einfachen Gummibootes vergleichen wollen.
Nebendiskussionsefekte wie sie jetzt entstanden sind ergeben sich doch  logischerweise.

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## nemles (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Na dann versuche ich es auch noch mal(vielleicht klappt es diesmal  :q:q)
> Lies mal meinen ersten Beitrag Nr. 20.Ich stelle eigentlich nur eine ganz einfache Frage.Ich denke es ist auch verständlich.
> Im Vorbericht wird ein Gummiboot namens Fishhunter verächtlich gemacht.Dem stimme ich sogar zu.Das ist sicher kein Boot für das Ostseeangeln.Allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ein Bellyboot sich dazu besser eignet.Von Sicherheit kann man ja wohl bei beiden "Schwimmhilfen" nicht sprechen.
> Das war es.Ich habe nie die Fähigkeit der Mehrzahl der BB Betreiber angezweifelt sondern nur die Ostseetauglichkeit eines BB und eines einfachen Gummibootes vergleichen wollen.
> ...



Okay, klitzekleines Mißverständnis, aber nicht der Rede wert :m

Dann versuch ich es mal so: Schlauchboote (auch größere) habe wie jedes Boot den Nachteil, das sie sich auf den Wellen bewegen, d.h. bei kurzer und kabbeliger Dünung im ufernahen Bereich kann das schon ganz schön wackelig und stoßartig werden. 

Wenn Du dann mit so einem Badeboot unterwegs bist, wirst Du sehr viel damit zu tun haben 
a: das Böötchen auf irgendeinem Kurs zu halten (sei es mit Motor oder Paddel), 
b: das Böötchen am Kentern zu hindern, 
c: Dich irgenwie stabil hinzusetzen bzw. Dich fest zu halten und 
d: zu angeln oder Kaffe zu trinken

Beim BB sieht das so aus:
a: machste sowieso automatisch midde Flossen
b: praktisch unmöglich
c: sitzt Du sicher angeschnallt und hast somit
d: die Hände frei zum angeln oder Kaffe trinken.

Bei einem vernünftigem Schlauchboot mit festem Kiel/Boden sieht die Sache dann schon wieder etwas anders aus.

Meine Meinung,

Gruß,
Tom|wavey:


----------



## Ute (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Die Werbung für das Boot  habe ich an der Pension Seeteufel mitten in Dahme gegenüber dem Fischladen gesehen.
> Anfang März bin ich mit einem Freund erst mal auf Fehmarn ,da wird geangelt.(unsere Frauen sind auch mit,können spazieren gehen und Fische braten#c#c).
> Nach den Osterferien werde ich für10-14 Tage nach Dahme fahren.Dort wird weniger geangelt,dafür mehr Rad gefahren.Z.B.durch Grube zum Hof Hagen usw.
> Im Herbst geht es wieder nach Fehmarn ,da wird wieder geangelt.
> ...


ist deren eigene Werbung, für ihr Boot.
Ich mache keine Werbung für mein Boot. Habe es nicht versichert und daher kann ich es nicht aus den Händen geben.


----------



## macmarco (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Ich habe nie die Fähigkeit der Mehrzahl der BB Betreiber angezweifelt sondern nur die Ostseetauglichkeit eines BB und eines einfachen Gummibootes vergleichen wollen.
> Nebendiskussionsefekte wie sie jetzt entstanden sind ergeben sich doch  logischerweise.
> 
> MfG, Fischopa |wavey:



Naja, wie Tom schon sagt, kleines Missverständnis :q
Aber es ist ja zum Glück nichts ausgeahtet, wie es oft der Fall ist in anderen Trööts... Wir haben uns doch alle liiieb :q:q:q

@Tom : |good:


----------



## macmarco (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Ute schrieb:


> ist deren eigene Werbung, für ihr Boot.
> Ich mache keine Werbung für mein Boot. Habe es nicht versichert und daher kann ich es nicht aus den Händen geben.


Oh gut zu wissen, dann werde ich mich beim nächsten mal schön vorne reinlegen und lass dich an dem Zottel spielen...Heißmachen kannst du ihn dann ja auch, bis er kommt, und reiß nicht zu dolle, nicht das dass Seil wieder reißt


----------



## nemles (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



macmarco schrieb:


> Oh gut zu wissen, dann werde ich mich beim nächsten mal schön vorne reinlegen und lass dich an dem Zottel spielen...Heißmachen kannst du ihn dann ja auch, bis er kommt



Alter Verwalter, und das heute, wo Honey aus dem Urlaub zurück ist.:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



macmarco schrieb:


> und lass dich an dem Zottel spielen...Heißmachen kannst du ihn dann ja auch, bis er kommt,


 So nicht Marco !!!!! :q
TAAAAAATÜÜÜÜTAATAA


----------



## macmarco (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

|motz:|motz:|motz: Ich glaube, da habt ihr was falsch verstanden !!!! #c


----------



## Ute (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> So nicht Marco !!!!! :q
> TAAAAAATÜÜÜÜTAATAA




So habe ich es auch verstanden.

Musste zwei mal lesen

@ Marco

Du wirst wieder nominiert:vik:


----------



## Ute (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



macmarco schrieb:


> Oh gut zu wissen, dann werde ich mich beim nächsten mal schön vorne reinlegen und lass dich an dem Zottel spielen...Heißmachen kannst du ihn dann ja auch, bis er kommt, und reiß nicht zu dolle, nicht das dass Seil wieder reißt




Oohh Marco,
ich werde gaaaanz vorsichtig sein. #6#6


----------



## Honeyball (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



nemles schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter, und das heute, wo Honey aus dem Urlaub zurück ist.:m


...(*singmodus an*)|bla: Ich glaub' es geht schon wieder los
das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein....|bla*singmodus aus*)|supergri


macmarco schrieb:


> |motz:|motz:|motz: Ich glaube, da habt ihr was falsch verstanden !!!! #c


Das glaube ich kaum....:vik:


Ute schrieb:


> So habe ich es auch verstanden.
> 
> Musste zwei mal lesen
> 
> ...


..und wie....:vik:



Ute schrieb:


> Oohh Marco,
> ich werde gaaaanz vorsichtig sein.


Solltest Du natürlich immer...  

Also, dass ich gleich an meinem ersten Boardtag 2009 ausgerechnet bei unseren lieben ferkeligen Nordlichtern auf sowas gestoßen werde....|supergri#6


macmarco schrieb:


> Oh gut zu wissen, dann werde ich mich beim nächsten mal schön vorne reinlegen und lass dich an dem Zottel spielen...Heißmachen kannst du ihn dann ja auch, bis er kommt


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Tja Mister Micado da kommste wohl nicht mehr raus..


----------



## nemles (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

...(*singmodus an*)|bla: Schallalaalla, schalalallala....|bla*singmodus aus*)|supergri


----------



## Ute (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Marco wird das erste Boardferkel dieses Jahr damit.
:vik::vik:


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Ute schrieb:


> Marco wird das erste Boardferkel dieses Jahr damit.
> :vik::vik:



Und weil ihr euch beide nix nehmt,
gibt´s vieleicht ne Boardferkelehe..:vik:


----------



## macmarco (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Nehe...werde ich bestimmt nicht Uteeeee.... |rolleyes

@Wusel: An*******r!!!!!!! |krach:

@Gallus: Träum weiter


----------



## Ute (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



gallus schrieb:


> Und weil ihr euch beide nix nehmt,
> gibt´s vieleicht ne Boardferkelehe..:vik:




Nee, nee.
Nur Maoam kommt auf die Liste.
Ich habe meine Finger unter Kontrolle.. :m:m


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



macmarco schrieb:


> Nehe...werde ich bestimmt nicht Uteeeee.... |rolleyes
> 
> @Wusel: An*******r!!!!!!! |krach:
> 
> @Gallus: Träum weiter


:m  Ich glaub, wir sollten einen" Vote Marco Trööt" aufmachen, würde ich als Marcos Wahlkampfleiter mal so sagen..|supergri

Piet


----------



## goeddoek (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :m  Ich glaub, wir sollten einen" Vote Marco Trööt" aufmachen, würde ich als Marcos Wahlkampfleiter mal so sagen..|supergri
> 
> Piet




Super Idee, Piet :m #6#6#6

Aber nu' such ich schon über zwanzig Minuten im AB und finde den Trööt nich #c #c #c

Oder gibst Du dir besondre Mühe bei der Wortwahl :g


----------



## goeddoek (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Wir wollen Marco sehn, wir wollen Marco sehn
wir wolln, wir wolln, wir wolln den Marco sehn 

|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------

